# SOLVED. Triangulum bass/volume issues



## Moltenmetalburn (May 4, 2020)

Compared against my isosceles build my triangulum has very little boost available. Like I couldnt see using it less than maximum. Isosceles is INSANELY loud. The pedal also cuts far less bass than ISO in triangulum mode.

The potentiometer works without scratching or issues as does the footswitch and LED.

R1,R2,D1,D2,Q2 omitted. (100pf mounted underneath board for fit. not missing.)


The build looks fine even under magnification. I did notice the caps seem a bit “microphonic” near Q1 when tapped with a screwdriver. Not sure if that is normal.

I am not sure how to start debugging. I have checked the pin one voltages of the 7660 (9.12V) I am using and the opamp opa134. (30.0V)

Any help would be appreciated.

I am pretty stumped and  trying to learn to properly debug so I can get to my shelf of non working builds. :/

(The labeling print on the 820R was smudged, value was confirmed with multimeter, NOT an incorrectly placed “20R”.)


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 4, 2020)

Well damn. Noticed at LEAST one wrong capacitor placement. I see .047 in C13. Build
Document says C13: 10N.

DONT STAY UP ALL NIGHT BUILDING PEDALS LOL!

Will go through ALL the caps and report back.

Back:

Yeah had TWO wrong cap values. got them sorted.

Unlike me as I check things thrice but hadn’t slept in two days.

It still has quite a bit more bass than my isosceles set to triangulum mode. High end got better. Doesnt seem any louder.

is triangulum just fatter and much lower output volume than Isosceles?

Which components are responsible for bass cut so I can inspect that area again? Im pretty sure the bass cut section isn’t working properly.


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 4, 2020)

Dang man!  Your red and black components look pretty kick ass!  Where’d you find those?


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 4, 2020)

UnusedPortion said:


> Dang man!  Your red and black components look pretty kick ass!  Where’d you find those?


I like using Wima and PRP and figured why not look for some red Electrolytics to complete things. 

The caps are Wima, resistors are $$$ PRP, and the Electro are Wurth Electronik.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 4, 2020)

You must’ve been tired...those PRP’s have the resistance in plain English
I see you bend the leads to show that...I like to do the same.
I’m sure for having a laugh along with you I’m now cursed to repeat the mistake.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 4, 2020)

Moltenmetalburn said:


> I like using Wima and PRP and figured why not look for some red Electrolytics to complete things.
> 
> The caps are Wima, resistors are $$$ PRP, and the Electro are Wurth Electronik.


There’s a place called Sonic Craft that carries PRP. Believe they’re in Texas.
They also have the Takman resistors which are also very bourgeois but don’t look as cool.
WIMA caps are definitely at Mouser
The Wurth Electronik capacitors are sold at Mouser I think? Or is it Digi-Key?


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 4, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> You must’ve been tired...those PRP’s have the resistance in plain English
> I see you bend the leads to show that...I like to do the same.
> I’m sure for having a laugh along with you I’m now cursed to repeat the mistake.


It was actually two caps that were swapped with each other haha!


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 5, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> There’s a place called Sonic Craft that carries PRP. Believe they’re in Texas.
> They also have the Takman resistors which are also very bourgeois but don’t look as cool.
> WIMA caps are definitely at Mouser
> The Wurth Electronik capacitors are sold at Mouser I think? Or is it Digi-Key?


thanks, I forgot to mention where!

Yes Soniccraft has prp but direct is better if you buy bulk. I use takman when I want CC.The wurth are from mouser, wima I get all over the place.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 5, 2020)

DigiKey definitely had the Wurth caps, that’s where I get mine


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 6, 2020)

Moltenmetalburn said:


> It was actually two caps that were swapped with each other haha!


Ha! So it was! I knew I was setting myself up!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 6, 2020)

Moltenmetalburn said:


> thanks, I forgot to mention where!
> 
> Yes Soniccraft has prp but direct is better if you buy bulk. I use takman when I want CC.The wurth are from mouser, wima I get all over the place.


Do you just call a rep to order in bulk? I might have a need soon.


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Do you just call a rep to order in bulk? I might have a need soon.


I simply emailed them and asked. They said $45 minimum order and send them desired parts list for a quote.


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (May 9, 2020)

Solved this. Sounds great. Lock it up.


----------

